# mawlet (non-standard spelling)



## seitt

Greetings,

Courtesy of Shafaq, a member of this forum (Arabic section):
As for "mawled(mawlet)" in Turkey and Ottoman Empire-influenced territories; it is an other story... A 600 years old convention.
An Ottoman Turkish pious Sulaiman Chalabee wrote a poetry booklet named "Waseelat-unNajaat وسيلة النجاة" in Ottoman Turkish language; dedicated to Prophet Mohammad; where its most important portion was the lines that deal with the birth-time( موْلد)of Prophet. It got so widespread far from similar works and became the unique in this field and its original name got forgotten to be known only as "Mawled=Mawlet" to be read along with Holy Qur'an; at all religious or daily important occasions like a delivery of a newborn celebration, newly acquired house, a start for a new job, ...etc. as well as religious anniversaries and celebrations like death (and sometimes birth) anniversaries of persons. "Reading Mawlet" tradition still continuing nowadays without slowing down the speed.

My problem is with the spellings: no doubt they are good renderings in their own way, given that the above is intended primarily for Arabic speakers, but what is the correct Turkish spelling of "mawled (mawlet)" and “Sulaiman Chalabee”?

Is the definition of "mawled(mawlet)" correct, please?

Here's the full thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2503529&p=12611967#post12611967

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## sound shift

The Langenscheidt Turkish Dictionary gives both "mevlit" and mevlût" for this.


----------



## seitt

Thank you - which one is more common in the spoken language?


----------



## sound shift

I don't know, but I would imagine "mevlit", since "û" is rare in Turkish and represents, if I am not mistaken, a long Arabic vowel, whereas Turkish vowels "are usually short or of medium length", according to my Langenscheidt. Also, "mevlit" exhibits the vowel harmony characteristic of Turkish (since both vowels are front vowels) whereas "mevlût" does not.

Though not listed in my Langenscheidt, "mevlüt" comes up a lot on the Internet, but it seems to be used mainly as a personal first name.

As you're in Turkey you'll know that a spelling with "w" rather than "v" is out of the question, since Turkish does not possess the letter "w".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - do you think we might have the views of some native speakers too, please?


----------



## Rallino

I confirm what sound shift said. 
I have always heard and used the word as _*mevlüt*_, but TDK shows it as a regional variant. 
I, myself, am uncomfortable saying _mevlit_ with an _i_, but it seems to be the correct spelling of the word.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------



## fdb

mevlit is Arabic mawlid مولد
mevlût is Arabic mawlūd مولود
Sulaiman Chalabee is Turkish Süleyman Çelebi


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

